# accepting applications for staff shooters



## wilson bows (May 8, 2005)

we have a shooter program now and have a few positions for staff shooters, if intersted please pm , i will respond to you as soon as possible, we are a new company and are looking for individuals to grow with us, our web address is www.wilsonbowcompany.com


----------



## 4 Way Shooter (Apr 11, 2005)

*PM sent*

I look forward to speaking with you about this.


----------



## hoyt19 (Jan 7, 2005)

*PM sent*

Hope to talk to you soon


----------



## jcrayford2001 (Nov 13, 2002)

PM sent, looking forward to talking to you.

J.


----------



## zone (Jul 9, 2005)

*staff shooter*

pm sent


----------



## BlueChallenger (Mar 13, 2005)

*Staff Shooter*

Sent PM


----------



## zone (Jul 9, 2005)

*staff shooter*

thanks, pm sent


----------



## Tropicalfruitmo (Mar 17, 2005)

My daughter and I would gladly apply if only Wilson made a bow with a short draw. We both have a 24" draw. Oh well.


----------



## bohunter_biff (Jan 10, 2004)

pm sent


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Will you make any longer ata bows with larger draw lengths?


----------



## wilson bows (May 8, 2005)

*longer ata and length*

we have a longer ata we are working on . also have a new cam system, the cams are a step away from the norm, both out in the fall


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Count me in if possible!! They look like quality bows. :shade:


----------



## buck190hunter (Mar 20, 2005)

*staff shooters*

i would be interested in your hunting staff


----------



## buck190hunter (Mar 20, 2005)

*staff shooters*

i would like to apply for your hunting staff


----------



## zone (Jul 9, 2005)

*staff shooter*

,


----------



## rogbu (Jan 20, 2004)

*Hunting Staff*

I would be interested in applying for you hunting staff.
Thanks,
Roger


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

*Staff Shooter*

Myself & My 15 Year Son Would Like To Apply For This.


----------



## TXOUTBACK (Aug 14, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## Big Bill (Mar 30, 2003)

i have an interest in a staff shooters position- Let me know!

Big Bill


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

When will you make it to Iowa? I like the looks of the Renegade


----------



## wilson bows (May 8, 2005)

*iowa*

we would love to be in Iowa, ask your local dealer when we will be in Iowa, thanks for the interest


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Do you plan on making a heavier poundage limb?


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*sending pm*

Always interested in a new sponser.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Near Jacksonville, FL.*

I am interested in your sponsership program. Please pm me or email with details. I have been shooting for 5 years and have won a few tournaments locally and have been asked by local dealers to shoot for them but my wife wanted me to wait until our daughter was a little older before I dedicated more time to the sport. Next season would be perfect. I look forward to hearing from you. Thank you. 
Sincerely,
Sam Frederick 
[email protected]


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

*Roll call!!*

OK, who's on board with Wilson and has received thier bows?

I've had my Warrior for a couple of weeks now and really enjoy it. With all the adjustability of this bow, it took me a while to settle on how i wanted it. But now it's set and feels great. 28" draw @ about 80% let-off and 65lbs. :wink:


----------



## Musket_0 (Jul 26, 2005)

*PM sent*

Still looking for shooters?


----------

